# 1st bath - When?



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi,

I'm guessing most handlers give their new pups a bath once they get home. Just curious if you let the pup settle in and adjust for a day or two, or would it better to give him a bath right away?

We'll be home by noon with our new pup and was thinking of giving him a bath later in the evening, before bed. This way he's had a little time to adjust. But if it's better to wait a day or two, we'll do that.

And what do you recommend for a shampoo for a new pup?

Thanks


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl had a bath the second day she was home after sitting in poop. And another bath about a week after that and again a few days later.

That was the last bath she's had. She doesn't sit in poo anymore. She's crate trained now.


----------



## AHWooWoo (Jan 15, 2013)

Our breeder discouraged bathing during the dry winter and instead recommended baby wipes. After our boy comes in from outside, we towel dry off the snow/dirt and then baby wipe as needed (baby wipe is not every day). Our guy is 4 months old and does have a little dandruffy stuff in his hair that sometimes brushes out. Maybe, it is time to immerse him in an actual bath. Wow, bathing him in our indoor tub will be an adventure!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I gave Karlo a bath a couple days after we got him....he was clean when I picked him up at his breeder, but we had rain, rain, rain and the mud was too much! He enjoyed it. After his first one, I never gave him another til he was about 8 months old and he freaked! 
I had to use a ball on string to get him into the tub(scratchy nails on the tub floor made him balk) But once he was in, he loved it and still loves baths.

I have a hand held shower attachment and use the massage setting. All my dogs love baths, I only give them when they get really dusty or muddy. They don't smell whatsoever.


Puppies do get the dandruffy coat as their new one comes in, that's the time to start with the oil supplements.


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

AHWooWoo said:


> Maybe, it is time to immerse him in an actual bath. Wow, bathing him in our indoor tub will be an adventure!


One trick for me that helped a lot when I had a doberman was to put a large towel on the bottom of the tub, that way he got traction and wan't sliding around.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I gave Pan a bath when he got home. He had his little piece of poo stuck in his puppy fur like cement (it had mixed with some saw dust/wood shavings).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

as far as a puppy shampoo goes, get one for pups and a good brand(stay away from the grocery store brands) For my adult dogs I use mane n tail shampoo and conditioner, but it is really fragrant and I know my dogs don't care for that. They'd rather smell like wet dogs!


----------



## DaniRo (Jan 8, 2013)

I gave my pup a bath as soon as I got him home. He rode in a crate home and had pooped twice on the ride. I'm sure from nerves. So he needed it. He enjoyed it and so did I when all the poo was out if his fur. I haven't bathed him since. I'm not looking forward to another bath because he is 50 lbs heavier and I'm sure he won't be as cooperative this time. I use mane n tail shampoo and conditioner for my dogs and I have used it myself too. Works great!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Our breeder bathes the dog the morning they go home so I waited a few days. Actually I don't give them real baths with shampoo until they're a little older, I just fill the tub with a few inches of water and let them play so they get use to it.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I had a puppy that swam in her own pee and poop. (see my avatar) She got a bath every day for a long time. Okay, not every day. At least she fit in the kitchen sink. I know, Yuk!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I love earthbath puppy shampoo. It smells really good and is a great product Amazon.com: Earthbath All Natural Puppy Shampoo, 16-Ounce: Pet Supplies saw it at petco for 16 dollars but its wayy cheaper on amazon.
I gave my girl a bath 2 weeks after we got her because the breeder washed her before she came. Th eonly reason she got a bath is because she rolled in mulch and smelled like poo.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I gave mine a bath when he was a few weeks old, don't remember the reason but I imagine it had to do with a poo accident.

I pretty much only give my dog baths when he needs them- which is really only when he rolls in a dead animal or something. I really wish I had done some fun bath training because he just hates baths now. We have worked on it and now the only part he cries during is getting rinsed- but I wish I could have just desensitized him to it from the start...


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I gave Emma her first bath the 2nd day we had her. She tolerated it OK. She needed it. She did shiver for a few minutes afterword as we towled her off. We tried to wrap her up in a second dry towl, but she wiggled and wined so bad we just let her out to roll on it herself as we dried her off. Nothing like the sent of a clean puppy.:wub:

Her second bath was three weeks later. It terrified her. she wined and wanted out of the tub the whole time. I used lukewarm water up to her belly in the tub when standing and a cup to pour it over her. Maybe it was too hot?

So the question is how much water, and what temperature, and how to keep the puppy happy? (toy). I do have a spray wand available, but don't want to scare her. She needs another bath has she rolled in the horse poo/straw this morning.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I fed mine chunks of hot dog (they are her FAVORITE treat) periodically the whole time I bathed her so she was really cool with it  Maybe have yummy food? I heard some people giving the wall a really good clean and smearing peanut butter on it, I probably wouldn't do that myself though lol. We didn't fill the tub, I just used a bucket and had her sit down on the floor in the tub, I sat in there too and I dumped it over her several times because I was worried the spray would scare her too. Use warm water, not too hot.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas. I'll have to find out if the breeder gives them a bath before they come home. If she does, we should be good unless there's an accident on the way home. 

I'll pick up some of the earthbath and tail and main. When you use the tail and main do you use the conditioner as well? I'm guessing not... but all the reviews from humans say they have to or their hair is like straw.

And I like the towel in the bathtub idea... get him used to taking bathes with a little water. Treats will be used I'm sure


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

Sandor got a bath the second he got home (and looked like a drowned rat afterword), as he was pretty dirty from a messy ride home. I would recommend not bathing the pup unless you have to, but if he's covered in crap don't avoid bathing him because you're worried he'll be afraid. Just be gentle with him and he'll more than likely be fine.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Baths were given as needed...and still are after a romp in the park or a swim in the lake. I prefer to just hose him off outside when I can, gets rid of the dirty creek/lake water he was in and is much easier for me.

When I give a full on bath, I use buddy wash shampoo. Good stuff, very thick, and doesn't take much to cover the dog in suds. I think a bottle lasts me at least 10 washes. We ran out once and I had to give a bath, picked up the big brand that's sold everywhere (has a lot of different products) and that stuff lasted like 3 washes.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, um, if your puppy gets tattoo'd, be careful! Pan got water in his ear and then shook. OMG we had teal ink covering the tub, ceiling, and walls of the bathroom! My hands got dyed and so did half his head. You're not supposed to wash out that ink and I was trying SO hard to keep his head dry.


----------



## Rachel.E (Feb 19, 2013)

briantw said:


> Sandor got a bath the second he got home (and looked like a drowned rat afterword), as he was pretty dirty from a messy ride home. I would recommend not bathing the pup unless you have to, but if he's covered in crap don't avoid bathing him because you're worried he'll be afraid. Just be gentle with him and he'll more than likely be fine.


Off the subject, but is he named after Sandor Clegane? If he is, thats awesome!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I like to give a couple baths in the kitchen sink while the puppy is still small enough to fit. Even though you won't need to bathe all that often it's much easier to get your puppy used to it before s/he's a full grown adult. 

Here is Halo getting a bath in the sink: 










I like the Earthbath products too.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Finn got one about three or four days after getting home. White dog + mud puddle...I had planned on giving him one after a week or two because I was going to start nail trim training anyways. I figured get the drama over with early.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I gave Fiona her first bath a week after being home. She acted like I was killing her. It was not fun for me or her. So I gave up and just take her to the groomer. I do hose her off when need be. But if I point it at her, I am evil, but if I let her attack the water and get all wet in her doggy pool it is all ok. :crazy:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think i gave our pup (9 weeks old) a bath within a few days of being home.
if your pup needs a bath give him/her a bath. i like usuing the organic or
natural shampoos.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I gave mine a bath on like the third day she was home(she was 12 weeks). She had worms and icky poop that she played in She didn't sit in anymore poop after that and I have given her one bath when she was about 9 months old. She didn't even need that bath, I just wanted to take her to a self wash to see how she would do. She hasn't had a bath since. She is super soft, she stays clean, and she doesn't smell. My other two have been fully groomed 3 times since the last time the GSD had a bath.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin got a bath literally right when I brought him home. He was all dirty from rolling in the mud! Lol boys... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

So what I am hearing here is feed treats during the bath. don't have the tub full of water, use warm, not hot water, and use a good organic shampoo. Also have a towel or friction mat in the bottom of the tub so the puppy has good footing. What about using her favorite chew toy? Ill try and use the spray wand to - wont heart to try.

Does anyone have other suggestions as Emma needs another bath - something about her and horse poo.


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

Rachel.E said:


> Off the subject, but is he named after Sandor Clegane? If he is, thats awesome!


Yup. He absolutely is.


----------



## Rachel.E (Feb 19, 2013)

briantw said:


> Yup. He absolutely is.


Nice! thats an awesome name for a male. My female is named Khaleesi , was gonna be Drogo if I got a male


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

Rachel.E said:


> Nice! thats an awesome name for a male. My female is named Khaleesi , was gonna be Drogo if I got a male


I figured Sandor was fitting, him being a dog and all. 

It also sounds pretty German.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

My dog's first bath was at about 6 months. Her second bath at about age 3. She gets brushed 'regularly' and gets rubbed down with a damp towel containing a small amount of shampoo if she gets dirty or starts to smell.


----------

